# lampa podłogowa/lampa stojąca



## wolfbm1

Witam.
W sklepie IKEA można kupić lampę podłogową. Czy to jakieś nowe określenie lampy stojącej, czy kalka z języka angielskiego?

Dziękuje.


----------



## Ben Jamin

wolfbm1 said:


> Witam.
> W sklepie IKEA można kupić lampę podłogową. Czy to jakieś nowe określenie lampy stojącej, czy kalka z języka angielskiego?
> 
> Dziękuje.


Dla mnie to nazwa sugerująca lampę wpuszczoną w podłogę. Ewidentny błąd tłumacza, nie znającego języka polskiego.


----------



## slideman

They may be two different Anglicisms, or two different generations of Anglicism: stojąca < "standard lamp" (UK); podłogowa < "floor lamp" (US).


----------



## wolfbm1

slideman said:


> They may be two different Anglicisms, or two different generations of Anglicism: stojąca < "standard lamp" (UK); podłogowa < "floor lamp" (US).


At least the BE expression is similar the Polish one because it has the part stand in it. But "lampa podłogowa" sounds strange to me.


----------



## slideman

I don't know enough Polish to judge this one, but I share your reservation about the retail site.  I too have consulted the localised sites of retail multinationals, looking for local terms for new goods or features.  My overall impression is that these sites' local terminology is unreliable; I suspect some use non-specialised translators or machine translation.  If you've found an unidiomatic expression, that could explain it.  It may be better to look for e.g. blog posts by real users (or ask in wordreference).


----------



## wolfbm1

I think that such chainstores as IKEA introduce new Polish names for their products. In time 'lampa podłogowa' may become idiomatic.


----------



## slideman

Resist!  Speak real Polish!


----------



## MB

I beg to differ. Almost all leading lamps distributors in Poland call this kind of lamps, _lampa stojąca podłogowa_/_stojąca lampa podłogowa_/_lampa stojąca_/_lampa podłogowa _(the _lampa podłogowa_ indeed being the least commonly used term out of all the four; yet not incorrect), and IKEA is not an isolated case. If we were talking any kind of built-in floor lighting, we'd call it, _*oświetlenie* podłogowe_.


----------

